# زبان های اسکریپتی > دیگر زبان های اسکریپتی >  Ruby چیست ؟

## Bahmany

سلام
می خواستم اگه کسی اطلاعاتی درباره Ruby داره راهنمایی کنه.

----------


## tux-world

این زبان برنامه نویسی یکی از آسونترین ابزارها رو در اختیار برنامه نویسهاقرار میده و مقام اول رو هم کسب کرده .

----------


## Inprise

*روبی* (به انگلیسی: Ruby ) یک زبان برنامه نویسی انعطافپذیر ،پویا و شی گرا است. روبی سینتکس پرل و شی گرایی اسمال‌تاک را ترکیب میکند و در برخی امکانات با پایتون و لیسپ و Dylan و CLU مشترک است. روبی یک زبان مفسر single-pass است. پیاده سازی اصلی آن یک نرم افزار آزاد منتشر شده تحت یک مجوز بازمتن است.

*تاریخچه*

 این زبان توسط یوکیهیرو ماتز ماتسوموتو ایجاد شد که کار بر روی روبی را در 24 فوریه سال 1994 آغاز کرد و در سال 1995 آنرا بصورت عمومی منتشر کرد. روبی نام جواهر منتسب به ماه جولای است که ماه تاسیس یک کالج است. در اکتبر 2006 آخرین نسخه پایدار 1.8.5 است. روبی نسخه 1.9 (با یکسری تغییرات اساسی) نیز در حال توسعه است. در حال حاضر موج بحرانی در جامعه روبی بوجود آمده که دلیل آن وجود چند مشکل در پیاده سازی فعلی روبی است که راه حل مشخصی برای آنها مدنظر نیست. تیم اصلی توسعه روبی تلاشهای خود را بر روی پروژه YARV متمرکز کرده اند، اما پیشرفت آن کند است. در این اثنا چند پیاده سازی رقیب از روبی بوجود آمده اند، بخصوص جی روبی (به انگلیسی JRuby) که یک تلاش برای اتصال روبی به پلتفرم جاوا است و رابینیوس (به انگلیسی Rabinius) که یک مفسر است که بعنوان یک زیر پروژه توسط ایوان فونیکس (Evan Phoenix) ایجاد شده توجه زیادی را در هفته های اخیر به خود جلب کرده است. با عرضه نسخه 2.0 روبی و YARV در آینده باید دید که چه سرنوشت در انتظار روبی است.



*فلسفه*

 ایده اصلی ماتز در طراحی روبی خوشنود کردن برنامه نویسان با کمتر کردن کارهای تکراری بود که آنها بایستی انجام میدادند، همراه با پیروی از اصول طراحی خوب رابط کاربر. او تاکید داشت که طراحی سیستمها بایستی بر نیازهای انسانها تاکید داشته باشند، نه نیازهای کامپیوتر. ""معمولا افراد و بخصوص مهندسان کامپیوتر بر روی ماشینها تمرکز میکنند. آنها چنین فکر میکنند “با انجام اینکار ماشین سریعتر عمل خواهد کرد. با انجام اینکار ماشین موثرتر عمل خواهد کرد. با انجام اینکار ماشین غیره و غیره و غیره” آنها بر روی ماشین تمرکز میکنند. اما در اصل ما باید بر روی انسانها تمرکز کنیم، بر روی اینکه انسانها ترجیح میدهند چطور برنامه نویسی کنند یا اینکه انسانها ترجیح میدهند چگونه ماشینها را مدیریت کنند. ما ارباب هستیم. ماشینها غلامند.""گفته میشود روبی از اصل کمتر غافلگیر کردن (POLS) پیروی میکند، به این معنی که زبان اصولا قابل پیش بینی رفتار میکند و مانند همان چیزی که برنامه نویس انتظارش را دارد. جمله قبل از ماتز سرچشمه نگرفته است، و روبی بیشتر از الگویی پیروی میکند که عبارت “اصل عدم غافلگیری ماتز” میتواند آنرا بهتر بیان کند، و برنامه نویسان زیادی آنرا بسیار نزدیک به طرز تفکر خود یافتند. ""هرکس پیشینه خود را دارد. ممکن است یکنفر از پایتون آمده باشد، دیگری ممکن است از پرل آمده باشد، و ممکن است آنها با دیدن ابعاد مختلف زبان غافلگیر شوند. بعد آنها پیش من میایند و میگویند “من با دیدن این امکان زبان بسیار غافلگیر شدم، بنابراین روبی اصل عدم غافلگیری را نقض میکند.” صبر کنید. اصل عدم غافلگیری تنها برای شما نیست. اصل عدم غافلگیری بمعنی کمتر کردن غافلگیری من است. و این بمعنی کمتر کردن غافلگیری شما بهد از اینکه روبی را بطور کامل یاد گرفتید. برای مثال من یک برنامه نویس سی پلاس پلاس بودم قبل از ایننکه روبی را طراحی کنم. من بطور اختصاصی دو یا سه سال با سی پلاس پلاس برنامه نویسی کردم و بعد از دو سال برنامه نویسی سی پلاس پلاس آن همچنان من را غافلگیر میکرد.""*
معنی شناسی*

 روبی شی گرا است: هر بیت از داده یک شی است، حتی کلاسها و typeها که در بسیاری از زبانها بعنوان داده اصلی در نظر گرفته شده اند (مانندboolean، integer و “nil”). هر تابع یک متد ست. مقادیر نامگذاری شده (متغیرها) بهنوان یک ارجاع (reference) به اشیا در نظر گرفته میشوند، نه خود اشیا. روبی از ارث بری با مقدار دهی پویا (dynamic dispatch)، میکسین (mixin) و singleton methods (مربوط به و تعریف شده برای یک نمونه شی منحصر بفرد بجای تعریف شدن در داخل کلاس) پشتیبانی میکند. با این وجود روبی از ارث بری چندگانه پشتیبانی نمیکند، کلاسها میتوانند ماژولها را بعنوان mixinها وارد کنند. برنامه نویسی رویه ای (procedural) پشتیبانی میشود ولی هر چیزی که بصورت رویه ای در روبی (که خارج از محدوده یک شی خاص است) انجام شود در واقع در داخل یک نمنه شی بنام main انجام میگیرد. از آنجایی که این کلاس والد تمام کلاسهای دیگر است، تغییرات آن در تمام کلاسها قابل مشاهده است. روبی بعنوان یک زبان برنامه نویسی چند الگویی مطرح است: روبی به شما اجازه میدهد تا رویه ای برنامه نویسی کنید (تعریف توابع/متغیرها خارج از کلاسها آنها را جزئی از شی ریشه 'self' قرار میدهد)، یا شی گرا (هر چیزی یک شی است) برنامه نویسی کنید، یا تابعی رفتار کنید. روبی از introspection و reflection و meta-programming و همچنین از نخها (threads) پشتیبانی بعمل میاورد. روبی دارای امکان dynamic typing است و از parametric polymorphism پشتیبانی بعمل میاورد. بر طبق لیست سئوالات متداول روبی “اگر شما پرل را دوست دارید، روبی را دوست خواهید داشت و با سینتکس آن خود را در خانه خود حس خواهید کرد. اگر شما اسمال تاک را دوست دارید، روبی را دوست خواهید داشت و با روال روبی خود را در خانه حس خواهید کرد. اگر شما پایتون را دوست دارید، شما ممکن است از اختلافات عظیم موجود مابین فلسفه طراحی روبی و پایتون بهانه گیری کنید و البته ممکن است اینطور نباشد.”



*امکانات*
شی گرائیچهار سطح از حوزه دید متغیر شامل: global, class ,instance ,localexception handlingپشتیبانی از iterators و closures (بر اساس تبادل بلوکهای کد)پشتیبانی محلی از regular expressions (شبیه پرل) در سطح زبانoperator overloadingجاروب اتوماتیک زباله از حافظه (automatic garbage collecting)قابلیت حمل بالاپشتیبانی شراکتی از multi-threading در تمام پلتفرمهای با استفاده از green threadsکتابخانه های اشتراکی/DLL در اکثر پلتفرمهاintrospection, reflection و meta-programmingکتابخانه استاندارد بزرگپشتیبانی از dependency injectioncontinuations و generatorsدر حال حاضر روبی فاقد پشتیبانی کامل از یونیکد است ولی UTF-8 بطور نسبی پشتیبانی میشود.

*
تعامل*

 توزیع استاندارد روبی دارای یک مفسر تعاملی خط فرمان بنام irb است که میتواند برای آزمایش سریع کد بکار رود. یک نشست با این برنامه تعاملی بصورت زیر است:

   $ irb
irb(main):001:0> puts "Hello, World"
Hello, World
=> nil
irb(main):002:0> 1+2
=> 3
 
 همچنین وجود ماژول readline به کاربر امکان استفاده از shell های مختلف را با پشتیبانی از تاریخچه تغییرات میدهد.
    Readline.readline('', true) # param true means ~  "enable history"
 

*سینتکس*

سینتکس روبی بسیار شبیه سینتکس پرل و پایتون است. اعلان کلاسها و متدها توسط کلمات کلیدی انجام میشود. در مقایسه با پرل متغیرها الزاما با یک علامت خاص شروع نمیشوند. (وقتی از چنین علائمی استفاده شود علامت حوزه دید متغیر را تغییر میدهد.) بارزترین تفاوت روبی از سی و پرل آنست که کلمات کلیدی (بجای براکت) برای تعریف بلوکهای کد استفاده میشوند. سطر جدید بعنوان پایان یک جمله بکار برده میشود در عین حال که برای اینکار میتوان از یک سمی کالون (;) نیز استفاده کرد. تورفتگیها معنی خاصی ندارند (برعکس پایتون). نمونه هایی از سینتکس روبی را میتوانید در بخش مثالها ببینید.



*چیزهای غافلگیر کننده*

 با وجود اینکه طراحی روبی بر اصل عدم غافلگیری استوار است ، بطور طبیعی برخی امکانات آن از زبانهایی مانند سی و پرل متفاوت است:نامهایی که با حرف بزرگ شروع میشوند به عنوان ثابت (constant) در نظر گرفته میشوند، بنابراین متغیرهای محلی بایستی با حروف کوچک آغاز شوند.به منظور وضوح مقادیر اعشاری (float) ، بایستی با یک صفر بعد از نقطه مشخص شوند (99.0) یا اینکه از یک تبدیل صریح (99.to_f) استفاده شود. تنها اضافه کردن یک نقطه بعد از عدد (.99) کافی نیست زیرا در این حالت اعداد مستعد پذیرش بعنوان یک متد هستند.مقادیر بولین اطلاعات غیر بولین سخت گیرانه هستند: 0 ، “” و [] برابر با true هستند. در سی عبارت 0 : 1 ? 0 برابر با صفر (همان false) است در حالیکه در روبی نتیجه آن 1 است زیرا تمام اعداد برابر true هستند و فقط nil و false برابر false هستند. یک نتیجه فرعی از این عمل آنست که در روبی متدها بر طبق قرارداد -- برای مثال یک جستجوی regular-expression – در صورت موفقیت اعداد، رشته ها، لیستها یا سایر مقادیر غیر false را بر میگردانند، و در صورت شکست nil برمیگردانند. این قرارداد در اسمال‌تاک هم بکار میرود که تنها اشیا مخصوص true و false میتوانند در عبارات بولین استفاده شوند.در نسخه های ماقبل از 1.9 عدم وجود نوع داده کاراکتر (در مقایسه با سی که نوع داده char را برای کاراکترها داراست) ممکن غافلگیر کننده باشد. در هنگام بریدن رشته ها [0]“abc” مقدار 97 را برمیگرداند (یک integer که شماره کد اسکی اولین حرف رشته است.)، برای بدست آوردن “a” باید از [0,1]“abc” (یک زیر رشته بطول 1) یا "abc"[0].chr استفاده کرد.در ضمن برخی مسائل در مورد خود زبان برجسته است:در مورد سرعت، عملکرد روبی در قیاس با بسیاری از زبانهای کامپایل شده پایین تر است (همانند هر زبان تفسیر شده دیگر) و همچنین در قیاس با زبانهای اسکریپت نویسی اصلی مانند پرل و پایتون همین حالت وجود دارد. هرچند که در نسخه های آینده روبی بصورت بایت کد (bytecode) کامپایل خواهد شد و بر روی YARV (خلاصه Yet Another Ruby VM) اجرا خواهد شد. در حال حاضر حافظه بکار رفته در برنامه های نوشته شده در روبی کمتر از حافظه بکار رفته در همان برنامه ها که با پرل و پایتون نوشته شده اند، است.حذف پارانتزهای متدها در روبی ممکن است به نتایج غیر منتظره ای در متدهایی با چند آرگومان منتج شود. توجه کنید که توسعه دهندگان روبی اشاره کرده اند که حذف پارانتزها در متدهایی با چند آرگومان در آینده ممنوع خواهد شد. در هر صورت حذف پارانتزها در متدهای تک آرگومان توصیه میشود.


* پیاده سازیها*

 روبی دو پیاده سازی اصلی دارید: مفسر رسمی روبی که بیشتر مورد استفاده قرار میگیرد، و JRuby که یک پیاده سازی بر اساس جاوا است.

*سیستم عاملها*

 روبی برای سیستم عاملهای زیر ارائه میشود:بیشتر انواع یونیکسلینوکسداس (رایانه)ویندوز مایکروسافت Vista/2003/2000/NT/XP/98/95مکینتاش OSXBeOSAmigaMorphOSAcron RISC OSOS/2Syllableپیاده سازیهای دیگر نیز ممکن است وجود داشته باشد.

* اجازه نامه*

 مفسر روبی و کتابخانه های آن تحت مجوز دوگانه آزاد و باز متن GPL و اجازه نامه روبی منتشر شده است.



*منابع و کتابخانه ها*

آرشیو برنامه های روبی (RAA) و همچنین RubyForge منابعی برای انواع مختلف برنامه ها و کتابخانه های نوشته شده با روبی هستند که حاوی بیش از دو هزار آیتم هستند. با اینکه تعداد برنامه های موجود قابل قیاس با تعداد برنامه های موجود در پرل و پایتون نیست، ولی طیف وسیعی از ابزارهای مختلف برای توسعه سریع روبی موجود است. RubyGems برنامه استاندارد مدیریت بسته ها برای کتابخانه های روبی است و بسیار شبیه به CPAN در پرل است، همچنین نحوه استفاده از آن بیشتر شبیه ابزار apt-get در لینوکس دبیان است.

*منبع : ویکی پدیا*

----------


## Touska

آیا IDE حرفه ایی برای کار برای آن موجود هست به غیر از IDE که همراه خودش هست.

شنیده بودم Borland می خواهد Delphi For Ruby رو تولید کنه ؟

----------


## Inprise

من این روزها از Komodo Professional استفاده میکنم ، اما دو پلاگین خوب برای ایکلیپس هم وجود داره و یک دو جین IDE تجاری که باید از گوگل بپرسی . 

CodeGear هم بزودی محصولی برای حمایت از Ruby معرفی میکنه که من امیدوارم به خوبی JB باشه .

----------


## amir222

> می شه بگید در کجا اول است و سند(آدرس جایی که دیدید) خودتون رو هم ارئه کنید ؟


راست میگه, توی یکی از نظر سنجی های سالانه ی یکی از سایت های پرطرفدار در زمینه ی نرم افزارهای آزاد تونست مقام اول رو توی سال ۲۰۰۵ یا ۲۰۰۶ بدست بیاره. درست تو ذهنم نیست. گفته شده بود به خاطر آسون بودن برای همه ی کاربران این همه آدم بهش رای داده بودن. اسم سایته اصلا خاطرم نیست. شاید چون الآن که دارم اینو مینویسم ساعت ۲.۳۰ شبه. 

حالا از این حرف ها که بگذریم نظر شخصی من اینه که با رونق گرفتن Python و Ruby (البته Python از نظر من ارجحیت بسیار بالاتری داره) دیگه جای خاصی برای Perl یا PHP باقی نمی مونه. مخصوصا این دومی که از نظر طراحی داخلی زبان واقعا جولوی Python یا Ruby چیز خاصی به حساب نمی آد. از نظر طراحی زبان واقعا Python و Ruby اجوبه هایی توی زبان های برنامه نویسی به حساب میان. مخصوصا با اون شعار معروفشون :  "every things is object"

----------


## k0mpil3r

http://www.tiobe.com/index.htm?tiobe_index

----------


## shaheinali

سلام
وقت یه خیر 
من تازه کارم ..چیری از برنامه نویسی نمی دونم .
اما دوست دارم با برنامه مویسی های جدید مثل روبی یا پایتون و...به جای C#‎ و PHP و...کار کنم . مطالبی هم در مورد Xamarin خوندم که به نظر جالب بوذ.
القصه ...
می خوام بذونم با هر کدوم از برنامه ها مثل روبی ،پایتون چه برنامه های میشه تولید کرد .
ایا برنامه های کاربردی مثل وب سایت و برنامه های اجرایی و تحت وب هم داره یا بیشتر شبیه زبان C و پاسگال است ؟؟؟
متشکرم

----------

